# Palm Springs, California



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are some photos of Palm Springs California and surrounding communities...
For those that never heard of Palm Springs, it is a an oasis of luxury 2 hours East of Los Angeles in the Califonia desert.

Leaving Phoenix and heading West on the I-10 freeway:










Interchange ahead:










In the middle of nowhere but heading West towards Palm Springs....










Arrival to La Quinta, one of the communities surrounding Palm Springs...Lots of Palm Trees, mountains, and lots of traffic...










Avenue directing me to the La Quinta Hotel....










Pylon indicating the hotel entrance:










Nicely manicured hotel grounds:










Hotel buildings in traditional old Californian Architecture:










The hotel rooms are scattered in small bungalows:










Main hotel building:










Portico detail:










Water flowing in the canals:










Hotel grounds:










Couple taking wedding photos:










Covered Walkway:










Gardens and fountains:










The cars of the 1% at the hotel entrance:










More manicured hotel grounds:










Gardens and rooms:










Mountains in the background:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Continued...*

Typical shopping center in La Quinta, California:










Golf courses are all over the place. Here is a typical clubhouse:










Entrance to Renaissance resort:










Renaissance Hotel in Indian Wells (another community surrounding Palm Springs):










Cars at the hotel entrance:










Hotel interior:










Hotel staircase:










Hotel swimming pool:










Heading to El Paseo, an elegant shopping street in Palm Desert:


















Typical Commercial building lining the streets. Not many people outside as it is mid afternoon and is scorching hot outside:










Typical El Paseo Architecture:










Some outdoor seating. The mist is to lower a bit the outdoor temperature:










There is a theory that Americans are driving smaller vehicles due to the price of gas. You be the judge:










Typical El Paseo line-up:










The car to have when going to El Paseo...










More El Paseo shops:










More city views:










Ralph Lauren store:











Gucci Store:










Art diplayed on the sidewalks:










To be continued....


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Continued...*

More El Paseo sidewalks:










Even the side corridors are well manicured with nice art displays:










Entrance to The Gardens shopping center:










An american classic parked on the street:










Louis Vuitton store:










Shopping center The Gardens with heavy desert landscaping:










Moving to Palm Springs proper, vintage auto dealership:



















Palm Canyon Blvd., main Palm Springs drag, at night:










Some of the shops lining the street:










Main Plam Springs Intersection. It is late so the slightly lower temperature allows for a night stroll:










The Plaza, the oldest theater in Palm Springs:










Outdoor dining and The Plaza beyond:










Nightly street scene:










Californians having fun...










Time to eat:










Lulu, a busy place:










Outdoor seating at Lulu:










Inside of restaurant:










A popular Mexican restaurant:










Restaurant entrance:










More Palm Springs outdoor dining:



















Art Deco 1930's corner store:










Outdoor Dining:










Store with 1960's Palm Spring modern architecture theme:










More contemporary facades:










Line of 1960's styled stores:










Window shopping at 10 PM:










Love Furniture stores:










How to make your address visible at night:










Outdoor public art:










More to come....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Palm Springs, California


----------



## superbioga (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice photos


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Amazing to see that such places exist in the middle of the desert. I imagine that it is a remote place so people have to drive far to get there. Also, the heat must be tremendous. Why would people want to go there if they could go to a nice seaside resort along the Californian coast? Furthermore, I thought that California had a water shortage. The hotels and shops are nice, but why did they build it there in the first place?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

Its a resort town... and not remote at all, it's part of the greater LA area.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice! You took some really amazing photos. 










^^I'm just wondering, are buildings like this old or new?


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^That is a new building built with an old fashion styling.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Wapper said:


> Amazing to see that such places exist in the middle of the desert. I imagine that it is a remote place so people have to drive far to get there. Also, the heat must be tremendous. Why would people want to go there if they could go to a nice seaside resort along the Californian coast? Furthermore, I thought that California had a water shortage. The hotels and shops are nice, but why did they build it there in the first place?


In the summer Californians flock to the coast, but in the winter the coast is cloudy and cold and the desert is sunny and kind of warm. So the desert is the place to go.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Enjoyed the tour. Thanks for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*The tour is not over yet....*

Lonely avenue in Palm Desert on a Sunday morning:










Gasted community in Paalm Desert:










Cochella valley below, it's gonna be a hot day!










Pretty fountain in Rancho Mirage:










Typical desert landscaping:










That house on top of the mountain with the curved roof used to belong to the famous Bob Hope:










An avenue in Palm Springs with Mount San Jacinto in the background:










My quest... to look for 60's architecture. In the 60's Palm Springs experienced a boom in construction and many of those 60's houses are in hot demand today as they can easily convert in nice contemporary homes with some renovation work.










60's neighborhood with 60's looking park:










They even had a 60's car parked in front. Not sure if it was pure coincidence or if it was arranged:










Nice 60's development:










Typical 60's architecture:










Immaculate lawns growing in the desert:










Another view of same neighborhood:











Typical 60's renovated home:










Another darling:


















Very low pitch roofs and carports defining the 60's architecture, superhot again:










This is how this older homes get a fresh contemporary look:










More views:










Another oldie:










This one in desert earthtones:










Love that avocado green house:










Orange is cool too:










Driving to a different neighborhood I pass by one of the city's landmarks, the hospital tower, built I guess circa the 1930's:










Typical commercial buildings in Palm Springs:










Entering a more upscale neighborhood:










More 60's homes:










Another one:










A quiet residential street:










More traditional homes:



















Very cool:










Elegant one:










60's style:










Those upper level continuous windows are so 60's:










Double entry doors do make a statement:










Neighborhood view:










Renovated house:










Remember, low pitch roofs!










Nice residential streets:










Another classic:










Close up details:










Almost against the mountain:










Another Palm Springs avenue:










Palm Springs City Hall:










Golf is big in Palm Springs:



















Detailing of clubhouse:










Entrance to Marriot resort:










Heading back to Phoenix, about 240 miles, a 4 hour drive:










The lonely way back home....










See you next time:wave:


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazing place!!!! I love the new buildings in old spanish colonial architecture. Ralph Lauren Building :drool:


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Palm Springs open air airport is amazing. Past the security check point, it's like an open air mall. I flew into Palm Springs recently on business. Compared to Phoenix, its even more desert, the mountains are bigger (and you're right up against them), and the developments are all lush green. That said, I think Phoenix is a better place overall to live in.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great photos of an interesting town! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## okach1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fantastic place.:bow: Lifestyles Of The Rich And Famous


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

pbrdpbrd said:


> In the summer Californians flock to the coast, but in the winter the coast is cloudy and cold and the desert is sunny and kind of warm. So the desert is the place to go.


That explains a lot. Thanks
The 60's houses look nice. I like the desert vegetation in the gardens and the mountains in the background.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos from Palm Springs...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I really like Palm Springs, those houses make me feel like I am back in the 60's. ^_^


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

This 60's houses and cars remind me of the Brady Bunch.

Fantastic thread. California is amazing.


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Mid-century modern architecture interests me, so I suspect I'd enjoy checking out the homes in Palm Springs. I think it would be especially fantastic to visit if they offer organized home tours. 

Thanks for the great photos! I think if I were to go on a vacation somewhere in the Desert Southwest, Palm Springs would probably be #1 on my list (ahead of Phoenix, Vegas, Tucson, etc.).


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful place.


----------



## Illithid Dude (May 17, 2011)

Palm Springs is also known as having the larges amount of midcentury modernism in the world, as these pictures show.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm not really a fan of desert communities (especially with water availability being a major issue), but I have to admit—Palm Springs looks pretty awesome. 

The mid-century architecture alone is enough to warrant a visit, although I don't know what someone who isn't exorbitantly wealthy could do there except marvel at unattainable wealth.


----------



## johnniemae (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the photo captions, too. They make all the difference for someone who doesn't know what she's viewing.


----------

